# John Deere 111



## Lyndapaul (Oct 12, 2021)

John Deere 2005 L111 automatic. Bought this little lawn tractor. First the fuse needed tweaking. Now it ran fine a few cuts, then the motor seemed drained, stopped. Restarted later for a short while, now will not start. Any quirks to this little machine someone can tell me about? Is it the coil? Where can I get info to fix this?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Fuse needed tweaking? Not sure what you mean by that...........I have never tweaked a fuse.....I have tested them and replaced them but have no idea how to tweak one......


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I am gong to guess that since this post is two moths old and they never responded back they either fixed the problem or gave up....Seems like we get a lot of the "one post and done" on here.....


----------

